# Conventional reel casting - correct hand placement?



## O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2013)

Greetings Komrades,

Fellow surfcaster from Washington, DC, which is a bit farther from the surf than I'd like, but c'est la vie.....

Background: I love surf fishing but am most familiar with spinning tackle. My plan is to purchase a conventional (baitcasting) setup soon. These threads have been very informative in the gear department (thank you), so I'll do some more perusing to inform my purchases. My budget for rod and reel together is about $400. 

My question today though is not about gear but rather about casting technique. I am assuming a right-handed angler with a conventional reel (handle on the right side). 

A lot of the videos I've seen show right-handers with their left thumb on the spool and their right hand above the reel. They use their right arm to muscle the rod through the cast. 

The long butt sections on a lot of the casting rods I've seen, however, seem to suggest that the angler could grip the butt end with the left hand and thumb the spool with the right hand, much like you'd cast with a smaller freshwater rod for bass. Or like you'd cast a spinning rod.

From a physics standpoint it seems like the first method (left thumb on spool, right hand a couple feet above the reel) would be the best for power and distance. Is this correct? 

Any tips on the correct or preferred hand placement for distance casting with conventional reels would be appreciated.

Thanks,

O'Shaughnessy


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

youtube my friend is the answer! Search surfcasting, better yet search Tommy Farmer or John Holden..lots of GREAT stuff there..then go practice what you just saw because thats the key..practice


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Most surf fishermen here in the USA use a baitcaster "reel up". The reason for this is an increase in leverage to the fisherman while fighting a big fish from the shore and the fact that most learned to use a baitcaster in this configuration.

I fish reel up.

Low reel became popular in the UK among distance casters back in the 70's and 80's. You will find today that most, but not all, competitive distance casters use a low reel configuration. The advantages are in the better grip obtained by the "pulling" left thumb vs the "pushing" right thumb on a high reel mount. It also frees up the right hand and arm for a stronger punch.... yep, physics.

I field cast low reel.

One tip that will help with thumb slippage, high or low reel. When gripping the spool, start by placing your WHOLE THUMB on top of the spool and reach down and grip the rod while maintaining the spool grip. Lots of fishermen use just a small part of their thumb to grip the spool and this results in more slip, especially when wet.

Tommy


----------

